# Thanks



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the one day schedule. For delivering lunch. I understand there are thousands of drivers who needs work.

And giving everyone one day should do it.

How the hell could they not give me two days? 47 other drivers got 5 days. It's about sharing is that a large part of his business.

I shouldn't have settled with them for a hundred bucks. I should be standing in this courtroom explaining to the judge how they break the trust of the people

And on top of that, I turned down working Tuesday morning for a restaurant because I was waiting for the schedule only to find out I get one day and it's not Tuesday.

I'm going to guess they had more drivers accept an invitation then there were hours available and everyone got the same number of except me because I was one of the extra driver.

Sorry for whatever I did to get this type of treatment. Again.

So thanks again, next time I will not save you thousands and thousands and thousands and thousands and lawyer fees.

Make sure you add me as one of those possible employees. I have Providence in a schedule. Regardless of what your contract says. I have to accept your invitation first. And I can't do anything until you get me that schedule. If that's not control I don't know what is. 



.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Uh...what?

This sounds like something you should discuss with your therapist.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Right.

I was invited to drive ubereats. I was given one day two hours. Let's line up all the hours for the week. Mine are the last two hours. I said thank you, and it's kind of pointless to invite someone for a 5 day schedule and then give them two hours..

Everything else is speculation on motive whether it's they don't like my license plate - I didn't think about giving everyone three days,

S for the ratings. The feelings of being judged harshly. I rate the customer before I deliver the food, I'm assuming it's the same way, they're rating me before the delivery.

Being held in limbo To accept other work between Wednesday and Saturday for the following week and only getting one day, 2 hours, is still better than the piano key schedule I had at dominos for 6 months. Try finding time to do your laundry when you're sick with that one.

I feel good once I'm on the road, but I don't feel like getting on the road. It's kind of like going to the dentist . That is my therapist issue. Because of the other parts of my life suffer. Insist on not working 60-90 hours a week. I did it way too long, and have nothing to show for it.

Then there's the possibility someone could drop my car and you refused to fix it like they did last time and I'll have to spend four hundred bucks and court costs and service fees just to get a hundred bucks home and I'll do it again. I don't constantly think of people throwing up my car I'm just saying its a motivator to feel uncomfortable.

Check that, I have memories of concert national parks Las Vegas shows and the view from wherever I was standing.

I just think I can do it for less. Let's work, less time invested in work. Interchange I'd like to get home before midnight after work. It's more about the time. I should be able to make the same amount of money in less time.

Now $175 I was going to make next week delivering people it's just to get to the break-even point instead of my travel fund.

Maybe I really f***** up the two days I work last week not to mention the days I drove people.

Maybe they were anticipating another trip to Vegas. They're wrong. The next trip is April. But they're not far off. I'm not going to Vegas, I'm going to a World Series of Poker Tournament.

I wake up in a mood like this so infrequently. I kinda like going to the dentist


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

UBER IS HAVING A VERY NEGATIVE EFFECT ON JUST ABOUT EVERYONE WHO COMES INTO CONTACT WITH THEM!
You don't have to look very far for evidence anymore, do you.

DEAR DRIVERS,
It's time to move on from this very dysfunctional company called Uber and watch them implode from afar.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Right.
> 
> I was invited to drive ubereats. I was given one day two hours. Let's line up all the hours for the week. Mine are the last two hours. I said thank you, and it's kind of pointless to invite someone for a 5 day schedule and then give them two hours..
> 
> ...


Hey Bill, are you feeling better today?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

When tackle football season starts up again Uber will have a new service called UberCleats. We will be able to deliver shoes on demand for all the lucky youth players.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I think we need to implement a button that's prompts the authorities of someone potentially going uber.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I wasn't really bad or angry in the first place. 

To answer the question am I better today? Not really. I'm going to be short of money this week. At least its credit card week with $25 minimum payments and not car and house week where I need 860 bucks.

The other side of this coin is the blizzard that's coming tomorrow. Almost a favor not having to drive. I didn't drive in the snow or the rain all winter.

If I had waited but almost 24 hours, I could have avoided this post. I was not keeping track of the weather. Few days of warm weather will do that.

Thanks again / appreciate it enjoy the storm


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well I work four and a half hours today between 7 45 and 12:15. $83. $0.89. I like $1. 60 I get when the rider cancels.

I also spent some time thinking of the reasons why I don't enjoy driving as much as I should.

.

1. Food is easier to deliver. I will delivered in a blizzard. You should have been around during one blizzard my car was the only one that was able to work all night. & I had to pull to pizza delivery guys out of snow.

2. It's so f****** cold I have to warm my car. That demotivates me. I don't want to have to spend five bucks to warm up my car before turning on my phone.

3. With people in the car, I can't turn right on red. When I hit all the red lights it's frustrating. How can the city put the cement blocks in the middle of the road in the loop. All the construction and road closures. At night time its worst. With a pizza in the car it's not a problem.

4. Millionaires and billionaires have an easy life. I'm not a millionaire or billionaire and I want an easy life too. The diff is i still have to have income so lets not drag alone in a hard labor sitchewashun

5.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't know what's going on at this point. I may get my uber schedule for lunch. But with the treatment of the last two weeks, I believe I will be setting up an appointment to talk to the other lawyer about this.

I feel like I'm being jerked around. I will not drop it this time. If they've already sent out the schedule, they should say or at least send me a notice saying you're not working this week so I can make other plans for income it's Sunday am i working tomorrow?

Customer service must be slow. I sent them an email to find out if I missed something maybe I missed something. And they have not responded Yat. And all I'm reminded of is to be denied a claim for someone throwing up in my car within 15 minutes of my sending them an email

Not only will I throw in all those other violation for kids with only three available seat belts, and the temperature of the food


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm usually in a better mood when I'm working. I fully understand the term of at will employment, usually you're invited into an office and someone explains what's going on and you get fired or laid off. At a minimum minimum someone tells you your services are no longer needed.

Tiny didn't spend another $400 to find out what the situation is, I'll do it but I already sent an email I will have to talk to the lawyer if I don't get a schedule maybe he can get an answer for me. If he can't get you to answer a question the court will.

I send complaint, and it's always a motion to dismiss but when we're dealing with labor laws did you get those complaints when the policy is written one way and the law is written the other


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do I think this thread or any other post I've made is part of the problem or the problem. The problem is in the guy who is scheduling the people is in his f****** head. In America we have the freedom of free speech and we get to hold it against people

That is, I will talk to an uber lawyer that my lawyer straight to the guy who handled the other thing the vomit they couldn't they couldn't afford so they have the insurance paperwork

Wait to find out my future you mean I get to know two weeks in advance holy s***

I have seen the dispatcher put food on the floor of a parking garage, in the alley on the ground and then have me deliver it to the people

Sometimes the food to sit in a car unplugged 45 minutes before I ever even get it to make it as hot as I can

Even though the food is in a hot dog when it's sitting on the cement in the parking garage or Ali, food safety laws state that the food all food must be 6 inches off the ground and that's indoors. How do I know this I've been in the food industry for 15 years I'm like the only one with a food service handlers permit

Your customer or uverse customer threw up in my car overhead insurance to cover it and wouldn't correct the situation for me. This cause me to spend $400 to get a check from an insurance company that you should have paid me over should have paid me first instead of denying it and let's see what he does with it. That was an awesome choice wasn't it dude

The food that is on the ground and not sold to the customer is given to charity.

In no way does this affect my work performance. Posting here doesn't interfere with my job. Neither does reading. My decisions is not based when I read on uber people. If anything work gets in the way of posting here.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Expect to hear from your lawyer.

What did I say the last two weeks that was so bad on here have my hours cut? There is no other reasonable explanation other than the post about the uberr puppy and what to do with old puppies when they're no longer cute. How easy it is to be me most of the time. Snap my finger policy of doing whatever I want up to a limit of about $12,000 at this point. I earned it. I worked for. I sacrificed for it.

They overbooked. So I'm on standby for another week. Maybe they filled up all the slots. That would be 700 people one day a week each. Because. They overbooked intentionally / invited whatever.

I guess I'll play the scam game here. They intentionally overbook and intentionally overbook intentionally. The invite way too many people knowing in advance not everyone is going to get one day. Actually it's as little as two hours and not an entire 24.

I also have to question the qualifications of a person who would look on a message board to see what people are saying about the company before they make or perform a job duty.

You are asking for nothing but trouble for everyone but you

I've already contacted your lawyer Hoovers lawyer left a message. I'm looking for employment status year they left me hanging. I'm not a psychic. But I'm certain that since he is being paid by uber unless that was a one time deal, he will do what he has to do within reason to protect his client.

If not, I still have the option of another $400 f*** you

I also mentioned the piles of feces next to the food bags at one of the distribution points.

It's another masterpiece

And yes I completed my goal doing less. Another week bites the dust


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got it. I had a personal complaint from a passenger female with dark hair who complain that my car smells like marijuana. I explained that it was the piece air freshener it is juniper and balsam fir.

Other than the very first trip from when I left from my house. I don't see it as possible with all the air fresheners that I spray to cover up my cigarette smoking.

I see. But I should at least be able to be heard before I am judged.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

E.coli

I ask the court that this complaint remain valid and alive until the court uber or the health department cleans it up.

Have they ever had a health department inspection, through usually monthly. Does the health department even know they're operating? How can the health department allowed this person to deal food out from under an overpass it doubles as a parking area?

We can add this part of Chicago history. From the floor of a parking garage.

Torturous interference. You know how this works. 4 days waiting for a schedule interferes with the day-to-day operation of a person's livelihood or life.

Failure to communicate.

I asked for acceptable justice


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't a complex older indicates a substance. We never found the yellow cake


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

I think we are witnessing first-hand the beginning of William's nervous breakdown and snap from reality.

Should be interesting to see where he goes from here. Stay strong, William. Call up Dr Phil if you need him.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The health department is also charged with inspecting transportation companies that distribute food from local warehouses.

Does the Department of Transportation know that a transportation company is doing food from under an overpass on the streets of the city of Chicago?


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Yeah...guess I was right. So sad to see this happening. Stay strong and get better soon, William.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Yeah...guess I was right. So sad to see this happening. Stay strong and get better soon, William.


 I'm angry because the magic word look it up going to cost me $400 to do this. While it's just a credit card swipe away, I'm only a couple of thousand dollars from an 825 credit score. They shouldn't be selling contaminated food an improvised toilet

If it is so torturous why do I put up with it? Its easy money.

The only reason this is happening is because I was there. You can't expect a person making over minimum wage to give up his survival instinct walk away walk away from an above minimum wage pay preception easy task to hunt more difficult game.credit score.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't written anything on paper or computer yet because the mood will change, and it's possible I will be in a higher power position. Point blank range


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I'm angry because the magic word look it up going to cost me $400 to do this. While it's just a credit card swipe away, I'm only a couple of thousand dollars from an 825 credit score. They shouldn't be selling contaminated food an improvised toilet
> 
> If it is so torturous why do I put up with it? Its easy money.
> 
> The only reason this is happening is because I was there. You can't expect a person making over minimum wage to give up his survival instinct walk away walk away from an above minimum wage pay preception easy task to hunt more difficult game.credit score.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

He's a con man.

He went for me doctor to talk show host what more do you need to know.

I don't understand the gesture I don't expect you to understand. You weren't there


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is meeting in a parking garage under an overpass a threatening atmosphere? I don't know who is in charge of sending out a schedule. It could be anyone what that guy who smokes propylene glycol.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

When this guy has to file bankruptcy on his company, you know what's going to happen? He's going to have like 200 million dollars stashed away instead of paying off the debtors. And it 50 billion dollars that's like 10% of the bank bailout think about it.

What's even worse is if he had inherited 200 million dollars started his business with 1 million and then filed bankruptcy instead of paying his creditors. Once again it hits the bank bailout 3% of it


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is going to cost millions. 400 lunches and dinners that need to be stored in hot boxes. The sink to wash my hands basic protection from food contamination.

Refrigeration units to complement the hot boxes to store food sandwiches salads and other cold foods.

Paid training or each partner can pay 50 bucks himself to spend a day learning how to protect other people from food contamination.

And as I understand it the facility will not only have to meet the health department standards but my standards. I'm the one who's been damaged based on the lack of care the standard of care by uber ests.

Sanitation to clean the cat boxes in refrigerators.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow...just wow. This keeps getting better.

Did you stop taking ur meds, Willy?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


>


Damn that magic word !

Is this a blog ?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

LA Cabbie said:


> I think we need to implement a button that's prompts the authorities of someone potentially going uber.


Why? 
It's like watching a forest fire or a train wreck.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Why?
> It's like watching a forest fire or a train wreck.


more like watching coastal erosion.
I actually read most of it . . .
I think it caused brain damage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Is meeting in a parking garage under an overpass a threatening atmosphere? I don't know who is in charge of sending out a schedule. It could be anyone what that guy who smokes propylene glycol.


Quit smoking propylene glycol !


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> more like watching coastal erosion.


You nailed it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

That's why I smoke cigarettes. That stuff is dangerous. And as far as I know there is no natural receptor for propylene glycol in humans. Some bacteria thrive off of it. It can cause blindness but its not as bad as E coli.

I only found out about the giant pile of crap because the distribution manager name withheld pointed out to me like the second day I was there. 

I can't believe the health dept allowed them to open this food service without an inspection of the actual premises of where the distribution takes place.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe I can get the changes at the health department and Department of Transportation. I'm f****** serious someone with power let this go through and is still letting this happen


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

One Hoover food suppliers has been notified of the ongoing situation. Woerd should spread quickly


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Led Zeppelin down mm burger down

Southwestern chicken salad and teriyaki chicken and wow boa requires a little bit of research. Along with the fruit juices which would happen to be the safest product because it professionally packaged


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I will show up for the return date


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Someone blue this s*** it out of proportion based on a phantom odor.

Ubers distribution center is it disgrace to Hoover and the food that deliver can be a threat to the general public but it's that polish it and storing food for 5 seconds on the ground


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kuma's corner zmail is not working.

I'm not ready to start phone calls yet Kelly better on paper I can't deny that I did it


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Double lens email was kind of sketchy. I just didn't get it thank you for sending the email. But no error message came up. Paragraph

Its distribution center the correct term? Is a distribution point a center or in the center?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Slander. Libel. What are you thinking negative rating is?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Shouldn't you be informing your customers who provide you your food that you're having problem problem safely storing food? I know all the other businesses usually lie to their customers in contacts you don't want to let them know their burgers on the wrong street


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you want to go into court with me not being a contracted help her, or do you want me to be a helper?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The state of the sanitary conditions at the distribution center under the Ohio feeder overpass criminal. And they are continuing at this minute to allow those unsanitary conditions to exist. Call the streets and sanitation maybe they'll clean it up for you


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You're basically said to me a negative rating and slander odor attitude cleanliness is enough to shut someone down but you're still selling food off this ground and it very unsafe unhealthy environment willingly


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The Illinois Department of Health Month shut down a five year old girl to the lemonade stand Eddie very large event while under the supervision of her parents 

And they're allowing this? They're allowing over to distribute food from a garage unsanitary conditions that are hazardous to the community which makes the food hazardous.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

There are restaurants in Ethiopia habashe kitfo I take pride in a better standard of care when it comes to the health and safety of their food. I'm sure that's not the only restaurant in third world country that outperforms American businesses when it comes to cleanliness safety health


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Led Zeppelin down mm burger down
> 
> Southwestern chicken salad and teriyaki chicken and wow boa requires a little bit of research. Along with the fruit juices which would happen to be the safest product because it professionally packaged


Ok let me see if I've got this straight...

Led Zeppelin, a hamburger, southwestern chicken salad, teriyaki chicken, and fruit juices.

Yes, makes perfect sense. UBER ON!


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys, I found a picture of William1964...


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

William1964
Hi William! I haven't thoroughly read this thread yet...but I just saw UberEats and the name William and wondered if this might be you?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Text me. How did you get that?

About the marijuana smell and the instant report that should bring I'm still getting notices from over that is a search going on?

I have no idea why but that what happened. They didn't provide any explanation and left it up to my imagination to figure out why they wouldn't send me a schedule. Or send me a schedule with the 0 days as soon as possible as not to get in the way of me replacing that lost work.

I can't wait to get to writing this I just need to wait to see if I'm getting the schedule. It nothing is stopping me on this one. If I can get the mayor impeached I will he's an investor and eat this situation up uber to delivered garbage out of a parking garage.

He set this up without a health inspection entrusted some stranger who is used to California law to spread the virus


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Over 20 years I've had daily contact WGN news. Thanks to email I was writing jokes. I still get a few good ones and once in awhile.

I have talked to them they may be willing to put me on TV which is where I am headed.

I want this place shut down. Not just for one day forever until they get it fixed. I don't care if it's the mayor who fixes it the judge who fixes it the health department fixes it Omar fixes it the Department of Transportation fixes it. Food suppliers fix it. Customers pay to have it fixed.

Or e.coli fixes it Salmonella will fix it botulism will fix it.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

100% of the population should support this claim is being valid. I'm sorry there's an outbreak ready to happen.

I've had the heat bags stop working because the power cord blew a fuse explaining the situation to the Distribution Manager and I corrected the problem.

You are serving cold food that is supposed to be served at a precious temperature of


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

How are you going to explain the text messages messages that tell me I can drive after a marijuana smell report?

This is leading to believe that I am dealing with an open overzealous partner.

My best recollection is this started the day of the Kalamazoo shooting or the day after. The ride made a joke about her puppies. I told the story and post the question and the idea that once the puppies are no longer cute once the puppies are not adopted and become too large they should be put down.

In no way did I type speaks a post that this is similar to birch policy on drivers when they are no longer cute they are deactivated.

And all this joke about dead puppies shooting puppies was posted before I saw the new story of the familiar face and uber professional who went on a shooting rampage killing six people injuring 14.

Hope that clears it up a bit for you. The joke was not in bad taste, and you've got me confused with a completely different type of psychopath.

You know if they treated people better at least one person a little better as this company's been you describe what you did about the insurance and not paying for vomiting even though it was covered by your insurance, just a little bit of respect would have prevented this.

Just a little bit of respect for one f****** person. They can read many post here where I supported this company to bad ratings Seyfried fees scamming people with a large monthly bill.

Everyday I am NOT working Working distribution is another day no I'm delivering this food has an Illinois health safety food handlers card blessed by the state of Illinois.

I hate protecting people you treat me poorly like s***. It's going to feel good to purge in the proper place. I protected this company since the day the manager showed me the pile of Dookie.

It's Neanderthals like this that totally ignore every law simply to make a few dollars.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I want ubereatts shut down until it is fixed period.. that is what the news for. To put pressure on the health department and Department of Transportation to shut this thing off.

They do not care about safety that's why they treat their drivers so poorly their customers are treated poorly right now their dinner sitting next to a pile of s*** for another 45 minutes until the last meal shows up. Showing up at the curb at 75 degrees.

There's a driver who has a marijuana smell complaint and he is still allowed to drive for uber.

It should be shut down everyone knows it even the health department.

I have this top driver award certificate from over and yet they're not giving me a schedule to work why don't you want your top drivers to work?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

When this guy filed bankruptcy I will guarantee you the bankruptcy is to avoid paying the employees or workers.

It's easier to file a lawsuit than it is to get in touch with uber.

I could be wrong, their lack of cleanliness hygiene sanitization maybe part uber eat research and development as they try to formulate as they try to formulate a Botox sandwich


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Hey guys, I found a picture of William1964...


Sheeple


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No news is good news does not apply when it comes to a work schedule. Or lack of informing someone of their work schedule.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This image is an image taken from a third party website. It displays my picture my license plate number and my location. This is been hacked from overs database.

This is a website that keeps track of drivers ratings again it is a third party website.

Uber has not informed all the drivers that their private and personal information including license plate number which gives address and home location is being lifted with their blessing from their database.

This also produces a list of defamation of character with libel. How do I figure anything less than a 5 star rating is derogatory. So by 4.72 that is listed shows everyone I am NOT a five star driver and not their best driver

This app won an award and uber has it on rhe partner homepage

This is nothing short of a breach of privacy and the security contract signed by each and every driver


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The link to the rating database is on the "developers" page on the uber partner website. The list changes as new apps are invented.

From the privacy agree:

We may transfer the information described in this Statement to, and process and store it in, the United States and other countries, some of which may have less protective data protection laws

Nowhere in the statement does it mention they share the information with private people developing apps and publicly displaying the personal and sensitive information.

The as a ratings database for public display if you know the website or have downloaded the app. This was one of the first apps on their website. It was also one of the first ones I looked at. I looked at it for weeks and weeks and weeks trying to find myself on the list.

Since this is socialism, you can't expect them to follow American or democratic laws. Jobs for all healthcare for all private databases for all

Let the music begin
(as soon as I am or am not sent a schedule)


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I found the link to the totals.io app. It is part of uber but,

I logged out of the uber partner website and then clicked the link in my browsers history to the totals app and with out being privately logged in to the uber website, I was able to see everyone's information.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Hey Bill, are you feeling better today?


That's a tough call. I wasn't feeling bad it's just an adrenaline. Some people draw sword I prefer the pen

This is most certainly one cruel and unusual business and should be punished

I ask the court for acceptable justice and remedy


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

All I can gather from all this incoherent rambling filled with bad grammar & misspelling is that OP Willy is upset about UberEats and has an odd way of showing it?

Seems like he is going off the rails on a crazy train.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's only incoherent and ramble because its disorganized.

I'm actually angry with the individual that did not send the schedule and left me hanging for six days now.

I feel really good about it. This is so much better than a barf complaint


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Can someone give me a TLDR for this thread. It makes zero sense. It seems like it's either a troll or somebody has gone of the deep end. Hope we don't see a story on the news about an Ubereats driver murdering people in an office while delivering food


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

steel108 said:


> Can someone give me a TLDR for this thread. It makes zero sense. It seems like it's either a troll or somebody has gone of the deep end. Hope we don't see a story on the news about an Ubereats driver murdering people in an office while delivering food


LOL well this may very likely be the next "Kalamzoo Killer" here in this thread.

Apparently OP is angry with working for UberEats? But that's all I can gather from this trainwreck thread. Most likely he has gone off the deep end and this is the beginning of his nervous breakdown/mid-life crisis.

Stay strong, Willy.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

F*** you.

I have never received a complaint from uber where I had to provide some form of explanation for the cleanliness of my car. 

I have received an email from uber noting that they haven't seen me drive too much and was wondering if there was anything they could do to get me on the road.

1. Provide a schedule


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I should send OSHA / 2 Kingsbury Street. On emotion requirements for all businesses potable water not just for washing hands before washing out eyes


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> LOL well this may very likely be the next "Kalamzoo Killer" here in this thread.
> 
> Apparently OP is angry with working for UberEats? But that's all I can gather from this trainwreck thread. Most likely he has gone off the deep end and this is the beginning of his nervous breakdown/mid-life crisis.
> 
> Stay strong, Willy.


It would have been so much better had you gone with an E coli breakout in Chicago because of the sanitary conditions of the distribution Center. Unfortunately the food suppliers would take a firm blow from this as people complain about sushi tacos giving them the runs.

Staying strong is a form of support I'll give you that


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

These restaurants that provide food for uber may have spent decades perfecting your dish. Many of them are recipes handed down from generation to generation.

These restaurants take pride in their dishes. They care about the quality of their food. They put a lot of love Intuit

And this is how uber handle them protect them and keep them safe following the guidelines of the Illinois Department of Health.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I know it's mandatory arbitration, but I'm not going to sit around and arbitrate whether or not you need to follow the health department guidelines.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey what is this guy's problem? Just babbling on and on 4 pages of posts from him I didn't read one whole message cuz I would still be reading first page just skipped through to the end reminds me of that fast talking guy from them commercials or the guy that reads the disclaimers at the end if car commercials


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Hey what is this guy's problem? Just babbling on and on 4 pages of posts from him I didn't read one whole message cuz I would still be reading first page just skipped through to the end reminds me of that fast talking guy from them commercials or the guy that reads the disclaimers at the end if car commercials


This is what I'm babbling about.

I was sent an invitation to work. They didn't send me a schedule.

In the meantime they sent me an email asking me if there was anything they could do to get me on the road. At that time I said Hoover has done nothing to prevent me from working.

I sent an email to her asking them if they could resend my schedule I never got a response.

Then I got to thinking about the parking garage and where I pick up the orders are supposed to deliver. Then I thought about the health department. This thing doesn't even have a front door. You can't lock or secure anything in it.

Remembering the feces and the great fun we had making jokes about it for months pissed me off.

I decided to file a complaint.

The complaint is about the sanitary conditions at the uber eat Distribution Center underneath the Ohio ramp overpass. It is a case or cases or an epidemic of e.coli or some other illness caused by sit in the parking garage where they serve the food.

Then I figured I would add in torturous interference has a complaint against uber.

Do I really have to explain this again I was just trying to help this guy understand it.

1. I was invited to work and not sent a schedule by the time committed to by ubrr in the contract that I had signed.

2. I was sent an email asking if there was anything they could do to get me on the road more.

The answer is, provide me a schedule.

Other things I may include is torturous lack privacy security as I can obtain driver's information without logging into the secure website namespaces ratings number of trips number of miles driven license plates numbers. And where you rank within the company and its not number one baby

Some people feel that a no tipping amounts to torturous interference because this forced, with the people under the influence of being independent contractors and running their own business and making their own decisions.

I apologize to the webmaster for the four pages I kept meaning to edit my post unless I'm replying to a person.

these meals and recipes that were filled with love for generations by these businesses and restaurants are,

as soon as uber get it all 800 of them everyday are turned into garbage sitting on the ground in a parking garage with oil radiator fluid excrement.

And then they sell them

biohazards biological hazards I am embarrassed to be a willing participant in this situation

I travel a lot. I travel 7/8 times a year, having a flexible schedule where I can work when I want to or when I need to compliments my lifestyle. I have the choice of accepting the invitation. I signed a contract I was told I would get other invitations and so far that has been true

One complaint by a writer can get me deactivated who wouldn't be upset with a one day schedule when you requested 3i mean five.

Everything else other than those few lines are just words and feelings and other ideas I could use to paint the defendant to be as ugly as I can put down in words and show them to be a hazard to the community

I have thought about stopping by the office, but since this situation begin the day after the Kalamazoo shooting by the uber driver a disgruntled employee walking into an office to ask about a schedule and then complain about the company is not the right thing to do maybe if it was 2000 or 1999 but not 2001 and beyond

I was also given an award by oak Park River Forest High School for caring I can produce the news article from the Pioneer Press oak leaves newspapers archives.

I was given this award for helping students in math helping students in gymnastics and for jumping into the pool and helping out a swimmer who could not swim.

The award is called the Humanitarian Award I'd like to think it's because it was in high school at a fairly young age this type of act part of who I am and has survived through well into adulthood.

I cant believe its still going on. I can't believe the mayor won't let the health department do their job. and shut this thing down before everyone gets sick. Chicago is allowing them to use a city owned parking garage in such a manner

Until this situation is cleaned up by the Health Department court judge uber and the city, the city of Chicago can be held liable for any food contamination that causes damage harm or illness to people resulting from the sale of this food being sold out of a city parking garage with permission from the city

I just got another text. Urgent the airport requires signage. Well the health department requires you to keep your work place clean to keep sanitized areas clean to keep food 6 inches off the ground. OSHA require potable water not just for washing your hands but for flushing out your eyes in case of an emergency.

Why does uber care more about airport signage then an E coli breakout waiting to happen at their distribution centers

Do the voters and taxpayers know that the mayor is willing to put the city of Chicago and the people on the line for something that could be of epic proportions because no one is certified to handle food safely and the Health Department has not done anything to make sure the food handlers sanctioned by the state.

I'm just hoping I can find someone else who cares and someone else who is in a position to do something about it. But with the political climate and corruption central being located directly at City Hall right next door to the courthouse and down the street from the health department. I don't think I can find anyone else who cares only people doing their job






Some of the garbage I sell for for uber is poorly packaged and does not look professional sometimes boxes are plain. To a few customers I have apologize for the condition of the packaging the loose fitting lids.

I don't think I can look the customers in the face and tell them to enjoy their dinner or to enjoy their lunch I may have to go with good luck thank you good luck

The food d.istribution centers dont even have a door to keep rats out of the distribution center. They should be condemned as a food distribution center and returned to proper use as parking garages

One of the food distribution centers only has one exit and poses a safety risk for evacuation should part of the overpass crumble and fall or drop large chunks of cement or fire.

I am reminded of the e2 disaster where there is only one exit and several people died by being crushed during an emergency while everyone was trying to exit at once saving what they can

A small thermometer gauge that you point at the food will tell us if the food is being served at healthy temperature. This should be a requirement food is to be stored at the proper temperature. - $29 gun at Home Depot

I've also been getting emails tech support customer service support asking me to fill out a survey to see if they answered my email question on time.

The question was can you please resend my work schedule. I still haven't gotten clarification on what happened just request provide feedback about uber customer service.

No

I'm here asking the court for justice and an acceptable remedy. And I asked over eat for a paid leave of absence until the sanitary health and safety issues are taken care of and they can provide me a safe healthy workplace

The sheer lack of professionalism of uber, uber eat raisor LLC.

I also need a copy of the contract I signed it the paper contract and not found online. This is where the difference lies,

If this was a promotion which I believe it was, they should be in an end date,

In the time since I send a help request to overeat to have them resend my schedule for the week of February 29th, I have received over a dozen text from uber regarding regarding other services that uber offers. This is in 3 days

I got this week's invitation, it doesn't mean they're going to send me a schedule, but the shows me they can they had to do it. If they didn't they would look even worse so they took a high position, so it's my move and I move to a higher position.

The following week I got an invitation, I still don't have the schedule, I chose to work because I need income to pay my bills I am NOT happy there under these working conditions but feeding myself and my pet and even some members of my family as I do share.

I feel unsafe there, cars are always going in and out of the parking lot and there's blind spots.

I am afraid. I do not want to be the one that delivers the sandwich that causes the extinction of the human race. I am afraid I am going to accidentally poison someone because you burn does not take care of the food properly

There are no safety zones. Safety zone is either yellow or red usually painted stripes on the ground pavement concrete floor type or the floor in general which represents a safe place to stand while he quipment is moving

And now the department with subtitles.

Delivering food for uber I lost my leg


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Jeeze, William are you for real? Why all the rants and whining? Pls, give me a break. I signed up for 5 days but was scheduled for 1 day, I didn't even raise an eyebrow. Just brush it off and move on. Someone need to shut this down or get William help


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

LarryA, I tried to tell Willy to call up Dr. Phil for some help but he didnt seem too keen on that idea.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My dad use just used to tell me to shut the f****** you piece of garbage

The first time you hit me it was in the face. It was in third grade. I told Morgan dollar from. I was making out with a girl. Her parents found out.

I guess he felt embarrassed. To tell them that this grown man just hit a third grader in the face one of the couch to the other and that was with his left hand.

This was in 1973

He's dead I survived


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm surprised operates doesn't keep moving the distribution centers. I can't see the health department supporting this thing for more than a one time deal it doesn't make sense it doesn't make sense how long is this been going on a year

Rough draft complete, still got put in addresses find a few more choice words.

A copy has been sent to the Illinois Department of Health under the caption intent to inform. And a short flame about the health department allowing it with the mayor's blessing


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The ubereats set up with their distribution center looks more like an emergency contingency plan for for some emergency inside the workplace where they would move move assets out doors from the building to the parking garage to protect them through the gas leak carbon dioxide leak fire suspicious older emergency.

I fully thank the Illinois Department of Health would understand that situation and allow it. But it wouldn't be a continuing ongoing new order of business function

Since six months later the health department comes in for an inspection and nothing has changed very little has changed and nothing has been done to get the assets back into building considering that the goods are perishable and being sold for consumption

It is entire possible that this setup is legal you can never know when you're dealing with Chicago. And it would not surprise me at all.

Tonight I took the time to learn to play fooling yourself by Stix. It took me about 30 minutes on a guitar children's guitar. Too bloody fingers for painful fingers. I'm really surprised they did not learn how to play this in highschool.

The piano would take longer. But I couldn't find my cord between my junk dresser somewhere I just couldn't find it.






And now for the entire list of fees

I did talk to my lawyer. Consultation fee. All the contracts I had to sign or agree to what is on paper and I do not have a copy and I was not given a copy.

Court costs.

The sheriff has to get paid to deliver my order. Tipping is not allowed

Parking fees bus fare taxi fare Hoover fair currency exchange fees library fees paper copy or fees, the cost of the staple in the stapler I had to purchase

Lunch

I'm not including one of the parking garages because it leads me to the mayor being an investor granting used to the parking garage city of Chicago parking garage, assisting him would have to be to health department. I see that Distribution Center as a complaint against the city of Chicago. A complaint against the health department. Reckless endangerment a man who knows what else. But you can see the mayor's willing to put our health and safety at risk

this is about safety at the workplace at my workplace. I like the job. Its easy money. I will be willing to work once it is brought up to Illinois Department health standards

I'm also not including the invitation. The invitation and then the lack of receiving an email as soon as it was confirmed for the app. They never sent me the email after they confirmed the schedule like they say they will. They confirm the schedule of 0 days and never sent the email

I believe this was some kind of test they blew it by not sending a schedule that they confirmed. Had I gotten the schedule as they said they would send me I would have not have been waiting for days which is what upset me more than not getting any days.

I said to test I see to test because of the vomit complaint. The other possibility is this thing is coming to an end. layoffs will be made as they consolidate eats into a profit with fewer drivers getting more meals to deliver.

The defendant is not providing me with proper equipment. Because of this I cannot do my job effectively and safely. It is also a hinderance when I try to help the manager supervisor and other drivers.

Interference is about the contract and the interference caused by the poor working conditions sanitary conditions and lack of equipment

According to what I've been reading all contracted workers must be given the proper equipment to do their job without the proper equipment it is interfering with your ability to do your job

The example I came up with is I signed a contract to screw in screws and they were providing the screwdriver. They ran out of screwdrivers and gave me a hammer

The Privacy Statement is broken. I've included the link and it is not the secure HTTPS link from a third party computer as a major my IP address didn't get in the way.

I've also included a list of violations according to the test I took. Also included is a list of items safety and health inspectors look for.

The very first item is a door. You can't keep anything safe secure or protected without a door.

There's only one exit and in the emergency if panic ensues if a bottleneck will trap people just as it did at e2 nightclub

Is the health department comparing uber eat food delivery service to an open air market? And even an open air market doesn't last forever

Suspicious activity. I drove around the parking garage or distribution center point while at work a few times. When was looking for exit a bathroom.

The most recent time was to look at the artwork on the wall as it is part of the museum


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

On a daily basis the distribution drivers Distribution Manager distribution supervisor is required to wait upto an hour or longer for food.

In most cases the restaurant is at fault. They did not get the food ready on time in uber Distribution Center is required to wait and give everyone a mix of orders instead of sending out the food as it arrives.

If uber distributed food to its drivers as soon as it arrived at the parking garage it would not be sitting around in the trunks of vehicle or on the parking garage pavement or in such unstable unsanitary conditions spoiling. The food would be in route to its customers up to an hour or more sooner.

Uber is at fault. They do not have the proper facilities to keep food warm and at the proper serving temperature for an extended length of time. The system they use are recycled hot bags that should be replaced due to the conditions they stored.

The area they're stored is a parking garage. Just thrown into a pile onto the pavement into radiator fluid spent motor oil near all the feces rat droppings. Because of the lack of equipment, there is always food on the ground in bags.

the bags with food about to be sold for consumption are only plugged in and kept warm after they are given to the drivers.

Each distribution manager or supervisor or driver would need up to 50 power cords and 17 splitters to keep the food warm from the second it is put into distributions car for delivery to the parking garage for disbursement to the delivery drivers. Displaces more damage to the drivers and car owners car and electrical system. It is an impossible to do this right without the right equipment.

This includes trained workers. Not just trained in uber policy but trained by the Illinois Department of Health as required by law

Multiply this three or four times a shift. Multiplies of 12 - 16 times a day just for the lunch and multiply those numbers by 2 to include dinner and you're looking at something close to 250 cords 85 splitters.

I have scene minimal improvements in the months I have been there . that only include a small square folding table. a 2 foot square table will not hold 800 orders of food or 200 hot bags of the size. One step too high, gravity will take over and set them on the ground.

The managers the drivers in the supervisors are doing the very best they can under these conditions. It is chaotic. So far no workers or customers have been struck by a vehicle or stricken by food food poisoning.

the managers and supervisors do communicate and ask the workers to be careful and not to put the food directly on the ground.

All of this may seem safe and acceptable to uber and all the untrained workers
As for who should have more say about the workplace conditions that need improvement, this would be the supervisors on site. They spend 8 to 12 hours a day in those conditions. Not just health and safety, but a little comfort.

Ordinarily this would have just gotten me in the osha or the Illinois Department of Health as I once cleaned up a motel in Leadville Colorado September through December 2008. Which is pretty much where this health complaint belongs.

It was a chemical complaint. Don't ever ask me to use a chemical improperly again. At 10198 feet above sea level Disposing of that Number of gallons of chemicals requires a professional no way was I going to drop that s*** in the dumpster. Or pour it down the sewer drain

My mom used to do crafts arts and crafts and do craft shows every week, in this house we have 8 to 10 6 foot folding tables are not being used. I still haven't been able to clean out my moms house since she she passed away.

If I brought two tables one for the pit and one for the cleaner pit, the two supervisors will not be able to figure out what to do with the tables because they are too big to fit into their car.

Just waiting for warm weather. Before the just way too busy working 90 hours a week. I'm a post hear about it. A lot of furniture household goods old clothes arts and crafts supplies. I might even have to get rid of the two antique chairs. Cat tore up years and years ago and they need to be reupholstered. I would prefer the 19 thirties material and batting but it's the 21st century

Face spiders

I guess we've all known there were millions of them living on us. To see them live and in person, take a piece of scotch tape to your face. Remove. Put under a microscope slide. Put it under a microscope. We can watch a video on youtube.

But instead I'd rather share this. Coarse language graphic images or drawings. Funny as hell though






I really cannot wait until I get this paperwork in to the court. I'm not saying I have something more important to think about. But once it's in there I can move on and think about the world series of poker tournament I'm going to win in April

I know I have other feelings and the one I enjoy the most and spend the time most with kinda hard to find right now.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

We should start a poll/bet..._What Psychiatric Medication Does William1964 Need The Most?_


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

None of those things are needed. Oxygen water and food.

Maybe uber believes they're selling girl scout cookies. And this is the type of setup they would have

Oh wait the Girl Scout usually have table to keep the cookies off the ground

I will be shocked if anyone in this parking garage at 12:30 on a Saturday so watch out

Yeah this past health inspection the ship is still there it hasn't left since the day I got here

The food as it will ever be and when food is actually there it is if it is as far as it can be away and still be inside the distribution center

The structure is an underpass. The feeling that protect the open space where the cars park is the deck of the Ohio ramp. It is part of the federal highway system

Someone was there the owner smart car

I have a feeling both contracts are broken. For the food delivery guys they're not providing me the tools they promised me to do my job correctly and effectively.

It would have to be the waiting point at the airport for the regular drivers. You supposed to wash your hands after going to the bathroom. But this law may not apply to taxi drivers therefore it would revert to the Privacy Statement that because he was able to get information about drivers from the company without being logged into a secure website or a partner or someone fully authorized within law enforcement

Sending the health department over to the porta potties is not a bad idea you can do it anonymously or you can give your full name and ask to be protected or you can just find a complaint go to court and see what happens there but it'll cost you this is going to cost me money

You can see by the structural damage on the Ohio feeder ramp that chunks of cinder block cement and concrete constantly fall into the distribution center by the automobile and truck traffic moving over our heads and is it dangerous hazard.

Back to the invitation. By offering an invitation to the plaintiff an invitation to work and then that providing with a schedule makes the plaintiff feel that uber does not want plaintiff working there.

If this is indeed the case, why are they still sending the invitations it's looking more like they would rather buy out my contract.

Really hope they get this fixed for you guys soon or rather than later. You can find hard hats at Walmart I already have all the rubber gloves.

I am doing this for myself but I am going to include the people who work there of course I'm not an a*******. I was clearly willing to work for the company once they fix the health and safety concerns.

The restaurant I'm working at now is it complete math I love this place by the way but where they excel is in the follow the law their employees have food handlers certificate.

Either my friends at buona beef, or the health department must have contacted uber. Two different conversations there. One we take pride in our food it's hard enough to keep our restaurant clean., or the help department most of contacted uber must have contacted over. To different conversations there. One we take pride in our food at hard enough to keep our restaurant to clean. We received an notice and intent to inform and was able to read what I have drafted already.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

"We should start a poll/bet..._What Psychiatric Medication Does William1964 Need The Most?"_
_
thorazine _


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

A bottle of scotch and a handgun


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Easy read on the big screen. Just needs a little polish

In the Circuit Court 1st District Cook County, IL.

William G. Roberson IV

(plaintiff)

v.

Uber
(defendant)


Plaintiff is a resident of Cook County
Plaintiff works in Cook County
Plaintiff has working in the food industry for over 20 year
Plaintiff has in possession a Professional Certification in food safety and food handling
for food delivery and distribution by the State of Illinois


Illinois Food Handler Card

Confiirmation: 1505310137
Verification Code2015-IVWYYG
Expiration Date 5/31/2018
Plaintiff does business as partner with Uber
In Cook County and Chicago where the following
circumstances are occurring

Uber is a transportation business doing business as a food delivery service
Uber has offices in Chicago, Cook County, IL.

Background:

November 2015 I accepted invitation to deliver food with Uber.
I watched the promotional material and attended a webinar
I followed their every instruction
I was sent a schedule and began working
I am a Top Driver and issued a certificate from the defendant
I was awarded a Humanitarian Award from Oak Park River Forest High School
for caring about the welfare of my fellow classmates.

Plaintiff does business as partner with Uber
In Cook County and Chicago where the following
circumstances are occurring:

Here is my complaint:


Health Code and Law violations complaints against defendant:

Defendant has chosen to do it's food delivery service using 2 distribution centers in Chicago Il.
the location of the 1st distribution center is under the Ohio Feeder ramp from inside a parking garage at Chicago Illinois

The conditions of the underpass and parking structure are deplorable. Piles of excrement litter the defendants distribution point
Radiator fluid and spent motor oil paint the pavement, ground and walls inside the defendants food distribution center

The food distribution center has no doors to keep the food and other company material safe and secure and
allows safe and passage for rats into the food distribution center where the food is handled prior to delivery.

The deck of the Ohio Feeder Ramp acts as the ceiling to the defendant distribution point.
Structural damage of the distribution center's shows where chunks of cement, concrete and pavement
have been broken off from the highway and fall directly into the defendants distribution point

Here is a partial list of conditions and the accidents waiting to happen
the plaintiff awes in the fact that the Illinois Department of Health, City of Chicago, State of Illinois,
Uber itself allows food distribution to take place from under a viaduct that acts as a parking garage.
A simple picture will show this is a parking garage unsuitable for storage, handling and preparation and
manufacture of food meant for human consumption and sale.

1. Feces scatter within the parking structure: Possible issues include e.coli contamination to the entire food inventory customer base, employees and contractors
2. Bags of food are constantly on the pavement of the parking structure and are in such unsanitary condition, they need to be cleaned or replaced
3. One entrance for people and vehicles alike. Every business, is required to have 2 exits to allow safe passage to patrons, employees, contractors,
4. There are no smoke detectors or CO2 detectors. This will cause a delay in detection CO2 leaks and some fires
5. There is no potable water for consumption, washing of hands and face, or for flushing of eyes should it ever be required.
6. There are no barricades, or safety zones for protect from the cars and heavy machinery entering and exiting the distribution center
7. No washrooms for relief.

The second distribution center is located at , Chicago, IL.

The conditions are awful. The distribution point is underground

1. While there or doors, the distribution center is open and lacking in security
2. It is a parking garage iwht oil, radiator fluid on the ground where the food is placed
3. Structural damage shows sign of wear on the ceiling with is an above ground parking deck
4. Chunks of cement, and concrete break off and freely fall into the distribution point
5. No smoke detectors, or CO2 alarm
6. No potable water
7. No washroom for relief

While the plaintiff may only spend 2-3 hours working for Uber when scheduled as all the other drivers,
There are 2 workers who spend 8-12 hours everyday working in these conditions.

The very first day Uber moved from a distribution point in the middle of an empty field on Fulton to a new location,
I heard complaints about not having a bathroom from one of the supervisors


Breech of Privacy statement and contract:

The defendant has told all of it's employees, workers and contractors that they share information with other countries with more lax privacy laws.
This is clearly in the partner agreement and the Uber Partner website. Uber aids in the development of applications and other types of programming.

On of the projects is a rank list of drivers of Uber called totals.io. Uber ranks the drivers and then publishes the list using total.io
This places sensitive and somewhat embarrassing information concerning employees, workers and contractors on the following website
The secure information is the picture of the employee, worker, or contractor.
Other applications will give employee and contractor license plate numbers and location.
A simple "spyder", or "bot" can be unleashed into the Uber website and pull and extract all information that is unprotected
This information is easily gotten without signing in to the defendant secure Uber partner website.

website address: uber.totals.io/leaderboard?page=38&per_page=500

In no way did plaintiff grant permission for his picture, rank,name, address, phone number, rating, license plate, age, date of birth
and all other private information about the plaintiff held by defendant to be published and made public in such fashion.
All lists that rank an order is a tool for defamation and reward. If you are not #1, you are not the best.


Tortious Interference:

Defendant is failing at providing a safe, clean, sanitary and healthy workplace for the plaintiff

By failing to provide a clean safe, sanitary and healthy facility for the plaintiff, defendant is interfering with my ability to do my job.
The conditions make it difficult on the plaintiff personally as he can't believe the situation


The Uber recruitment program for lunch and dinner delivery

1. Worker is sent invitation to work the following week
2. Worker chooses which days of the week to work
3. Per contract agreement, Uber "will send and email once a schedule is confirmed

Failure to communicate a work schedule as promised after plaintiff accepted the invitation is a breech of commitment,
Such a breech causes stress, confusion, and loss of income for the plaintiff as he has other outlets that call on him to work
and fill in for employees wishing a day off or is simply going to be late. Because I accepted the invitation,
plaintiff can not accept other income from alternative sources until he recieves the schedule Uber has confirmed.

In closure:

The plaintiff needs to work and earn incomes to support his lifestyle, maintain health. Without income, I could not pay taxes, utilities, eat.
Plaintiff has chosen to continue accepting the invitations to work and will contiues to expect an email confirming the schedule

Delivering food is easy money. The plaintiff makes a very good income distributing and delivering food.
With an Illinois Food Handler Certificate The defendant can be assured that plaintiff is trained by the law
I love delivering food

Hereto,

The plaintiff asks the court for justice and remedy and to keep this complaint valid and alive
until the conditions at the defendants food distribution center are reversed and made safe
for the entire community.

The plaintiff asks the defendant for a paid leave of absence or complete paid release from the hazardous conditions at the workplace until such violations and conditions are corrected and up to health standards.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

And on......and on......and on..........moderators please could you do something?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Hey guys, I found a picture of William1964...


Look up the tin foil hat song on YouTube.
With the piano playing cat !


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I can only delete a post I cannot delete the thread. I'm sorry I can't help you out there.

I haven't decided if I want to verify the complaint. I don't know if I can count on anyone to be serious and tell the truth how to fear of repercussions from the employer


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Get some rest
If you don't get some sleep,your brainwave frequency will attract the aliens .
We don't want to open the 7th dimension now do we William ?
Thank you for averting the great e-choli crisis of Chicago.
If you don't get some rest,you will awaken Atlantis.

Humming " celebration of the lizard king"- by Jim Morrison
" not to touch the earth,
Not to see the sun,
Nothing left to do,
But Run Run Run ".

William,you are disturbing the vibrational frequency of the Holographic universe.
Stop it before you tear the space time fabric !
Repeat after me ," ohmmmmmm".


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If I got any more rest,

Like clockwork Clarence comes through. He has to take his wife to the hospital tomorrow morning and wants me to work for.

That is how an invitation system works


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

My only complaint is the jackasses on here who complain.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah they really want that to happen often along with a tipping option.

They have not remove the ubereats work option from my phone that they put on there.

I only know what it could mean

An object in motion would completely stop if I get more rest

Chicken and waffles is rockin tonight I've been going at it all day. This place is about to pop and expand and then they're going to need more help.

The cost of those bags 150 bags per site that we're not protected and kept relatively clean keeping off the mud in the oil this is just for Chicago is about the cost of the steel building that can be had for about 25 K.

A mobile home could be had for $5,000. There are plenty of $2,000 lots

I'm in a great mood. All I have is sarcasm.

Went to one of those legal referral site, i may need a little help with the prope part of this.

They don't get help it's not going to stop me

It's like the hardest part of the process. Going to the courthouse in trying to get past clerk with an improper filled out form

They have an office building with a parking lot that he chose not to use for distribution of food. The only thing I can come up with is that having 60 driver show up in 4 hours is a nuisance. So they decided to put us in parking garages.

And if you think about it they were probably planning the lunch and dinner service before they moved to a new office. And do it right. I mean right for the law not the money


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> My only complaint is the jackasses on here who complain.


Hahaha hilarious!!! LIKED!!!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

"Critical control point" means a point or procedure in a specific food system where loss of control may result in an unacceptable health risk.

"Critical item" means a provision of this Code that, if in noncompliance,is more likely than other violations to contribute to food contamination, illness, or environmental degradation


4 Food Protection

1. General rule.

All foods while being displayed, prepared, stored, sold or transported shall be protected from contamination from dirt, dust, flies, rodents and other vermin, unclean utensils and work surfaces, droplet infection, flooding, overhead leakage and improper storage temperatures


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow.,


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

This just keeps getting better & better. Keep going, Willy. Let it all out, bro!

So much fail and so much win in this thread.



William1964 said:


> All foods while being displayed, prepared, stored, sold or transported shall be protected from contamination from dirt, dust, flies, rodents and other vermin


After reading your schizo posts in this thread, that all sounds like the same thing your brain should have been protected from SMH


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You do realize that came from the Chicago Board of Health informational web site training website.

Critical Center


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I do apologize to anyone who does not like me posting here this will slowly slip down into the annals of you p.n.f as soon as I get the paperwork in to the courthouse. 

I spoke with the Oak Park Department of Health. The Oak Park Department of Health does that they inspect twice a year, and help with building plans when dealing with food . Oak Park also says they do an inspection before the the business is a lot to handle food for sale or consumption. but they cannot say for sure if the city of Chicago runs on the same policy.

When asked if they would allow a business to distribute food from under an overpass at Austin Boulevard and Lake Street, they said no when I asked if they would allow a business to use the oak Park River Forest High School parking garage as a food distribution point, they said no.

Oak Park head they do provide guidance for businesses proper equipment for handling food and training.

Quote you can get more done quicker than I can quote

Before filing the complaint I would have to talk to the defendant if I was a lawyer


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> Uh...what?
> 
> This sounds like something you should discuss with your therapist.


"All he needs is love".


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Good heavens.

Bookmarking for later.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Get some rest
> If you don't get some sleep,your brainwave frequency will attract the aliens .
> We don't want to open the 7th dimension now do we William ?
> Thank you for averting the great e-choli crisis of Chicago.
> ...


LMAO

Willy, attract the aliens and open the 7th dimension! Let's get this party started!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SanPedroLover said:


> LMAO
> 
> Willy, attract the aliens and open the 7th dimension! Let's get this party started!


No, you don't want that !

You thought working for Uber was bad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

They will demand Pool rides all over the planet !


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't mean to take opposing views, but it is meant to be my point of view.

I don't believe aliens can get here in any other form than a meteorite.

On that note. Aliens do not exist because we have not discovered one.

Philosophically it's between whether or not God exist.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

You win. I just remembered I ate and licked and digested small amounts of 35 meteorites

I hope you will look at it as salt

other than that the first rock into my mouth it was green tattoo something

first one I had then I bought and sold them on ebay big piece is broken into smaller pieces sold the most collections. They sold.

I had a choice,

I will skip the next 7 years and then my credit score was 750.

Thank you.

It wasnt the first time. It never is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

William1964 said:


> Easy read on the big screen. Just needs a little polish
> 
> In the Circuit Court 1st District Cook County, IL.
> 
> ...


To corroborate your case, you should try to take pictures/videos of the unsanitary conditions under which UberEATS operates in Chicago.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

William1964 said:


> On of the projects is a rank list of drivers of Uber called totals.io. Uber ranks the drivers and then publishes the list using total.io


*https://uber.totals.io* ranks riders, not drivers, according to the number of rides etc. they've taken.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow.

Oh no watch out.


Thank you for taking the time play with it.

New app same partner nothing about sanitary conditions but there will be 20% more customers.

For all I know they are not working on fixing this, but I caught him red handed in my opinion


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Im off to starved rock waterfalls are awesome.

I was thinking about the zoo.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> To corroborate your case, you should try to take pictures/videos of the unsanitary conditions under which UberEATS operates in Chicago.


I also thought about sitting out at the location I would only be able to see a bunch of other cars going in coming out

I have nothing but sarcasm for uber at this time.

thank you again I appreciate


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

the rest area is closed starting March 9th. If you can have to take your kids out of school. So you better pee before you leave

As for me being wrong, so I'm wrong. Technically I haven't done anything.

As for me to have to answer for my wrongness in court, or something like that it was only at one point could have happened an impossibility at this point.

Should I even worry about it.

It could stop anyone who might be reading it from doing something about it and I will have to answer them.

Would you like to be known as an employee, disgruntled employee, rirer, disgruntled rider...


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

William1964, on a more serious note ~ have you taught of rotating schedule with so called ubereats driver supervisor at both locations? At least you are guaranteed $18/hr, working 60hrs a week and you ain't putting no miles on your blue car.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

And that concludes another chapter in William's uber advertures. News at 10.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's done. OSHA has my complaint. Uber Eats has my complaint.

The critical control point was broken at the top. The food bag for not plugged in from the time uber took possession at the restaurant to the time it reaches the Distribution Center Point.

This is in contrary to the webinar training I received online. Where the bags were supposed to be plugged in during transport.

I tried to sell uber seven long folding tables for $15,000.

The office the viaduct the parking garage are the locations to be inspected.

My lawyer is a small family law firm. Mr. Sovine that this was above his area of expertise.

In the meantime I'm expecting a call from me Chicago Bar Association they also have a copy of the complaint. I will have to tell them I filed my complaint with OSHA.

I need a dumpster to clean out my mom's house. Then about two hundred bucks a week. I can always deliver people. When I feel like it.

Make fun all you want,

I am about to win a World Series of Poker Tournament in Council Bluffs Iowa


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

William1964 said:


> I am about to win a World Series of Poker Tournament in Council Bluffs Iowa


Congratulations!

If your poker face is half as good as your ability to confuse through writing, you should do very well indeed.

Stay safe. Watch out for the crazies on I-80.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm trying to get a copy of this to Chicago's home of chicken and waffles I'm at delivery guy.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

And the two cops I work with. I don't think the chief gave an email.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

OSHA can't help with anything on this piece of paper. Not even the dumpster to clean my workplace I mean my house.

I asked if it was because of the way the department was arranged, that they cannot handle food contamination complaints. Kind of harsh on the food now and I.

There is a question on the contract I signed at the viaduct there's a green sign in the parking lot but it could be in the other section on but ocean since the city of Chicago is responsible for the repairs on that lot.

If I follow the chain of events the independent contractors responsible for not plugging in 15 to 20 bags into his car to deliver them from the restaurant to the viaduct.

He gave me numbers to the Illinois Department of Health.

It was a little late about 3:30 I decided to wait till tomorrow. Or whenever I get a chance.

Who in their right mind would choose a place like that?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The privatized everything but the real estate.

If it's a towing sign, isn't the city of Chicago responsible for towing off of that lot.

The health department


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This leaves the webinar and training website at ubereats responsibility. As this was not taken in the viaduct office parking lot

Super vision

I don't have a copy of the contract I signed the issues could be an at-will contract comma at will employment

I am an independent contractor and I do not have to tell you who I report to.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

They don't shut businesses Down based on simple allegations, they need to inspect it and this was outside their range of positive possibilities expertise or the way the office was arranged

Business owners have rights against allegations

Follow the logic

Is Uber Eats shutdown

Ohsa doesn't handle food complaints. So they didn't go to the health department. The health department didn't inspect Uber Eats sauce they were not shut down.

Oh she couldn't tell me because they can't they don't handle food complaints.

Sarcasm

My complaint is not filed with the health department. HealthPark Health Department hasn't inspected because there hasn't been a complaint

I don't remember the word reefer coming out like when the bar association would refer you to someone I guess they would contact that person. I don't know if they do either.

So when I go to the health department no one knows anything about this.

Thank you for making me feel wanted and welcome for such a simple complaint

All this over food adding independent contractors

Then why did you tell me to go to the health department with these two phone numbers it was food in this complaint

They want over here or Uber Eats here as employees not independent contractors because we have rights not to be inspected based on allegations and

Is this because the complaint looks like it's an Illinois complaint in Illinois court is not filed in court and I had the other one dismissed if that one's gone. You can't protect me there's food here

Ubereats Something Something Dark Side. I swear it was relevant I swear to God

Tuberculosis and that is came on because I forgot.

It seems so simple. 2 to $300 a week a dumpster until they got it fixed it seem like time well put to use.

People when I need it I got a monster take a trip right uber.

I didn't want to walk all over the laws of for you and you I know there's a lot of jobs at stake.

know I'm very sorry it's not the people part it's just a little more difficult

Why did they even responded to my complaint?

First Responders always have it I did not use the Pell Grant. Triton College take the food course in EMS something and you can get like a first-responder thing could you imagine how different things might have been a more important I would feel

Maybe the health department you answer that question the Illinois Department of Health.

I mean state right I mean did you just stay out of it because states have rights or they want rights and it's less you have to do

Let's not make a federal case out of this

Hello can I help you?

I have this contact at the Oak Park Illinois Health Department I do not know his name can I just give him the paperwork and then have him call me when he gets a definitive answer

He can't because he is in Oak Park Illinois. And I need to go to Illinois.

I know he's kind of young staring down at from the Moon


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> And that concludes another chapter in William's uber advertures. News at 10.


Correct you are. This is now an Uber Eats glitch. Crapware bloatware

Thank God I remembered and if I did I'm very sorry

TV show like what would you do? Caught on camera World's Wildest Police Videos Naked and Afraid Fear Factor

Kmart sucks

I'm going to have to wait till Monday. I'm very sorry

I need more time to think. I think I have enough

Ubereats and the webinar online training course my house.

Signing the contract on city property or property they take care of. Do the repairs on.

The contract comes directly from me and the way I was thinking

Oh she was pushing the city owning the property. I can't believe the city of Chicago is allowing this


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Pissed off looking pax heading my way at 4:55 on the timer? Nope... not gonna deal with any bullshit attitude and a guaranteed 1* today...CANCEL!!!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Something something something 9 o'clock.

Not even midnight now.

I swear it was just 9 o'clock

Most of the time it's peaceful I mean you have to ignore them and and don't pay attention to what the listen listen to don't try to remember it unless you know it's a conversation.

I can't tell you to ignore them.

My weekend work is here so I'm going to take a break


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill, you don't own any firearms do you?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://uber.totals.io* ranks riders, not drivers, according to the number of rides etc. they've taken.
> View attachment 31093
> 
> 
> View attachment 31094


 Natalie has taken 3579 trips and only gone 686 miles. Average 0.19 miles/trip?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Natalie has taken 3579 trips and only gone 686 miles. Average 0.19 miles/trip?


I'm guessing Natalie isn't using uber for transport. It's either to sleep in the car or she's tricking out of it, pardon my French. Two very plausible theories presented.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

This is a copy an email I got, March 7ths about the time I started complaining about the workplace condition.

This is exhausting. I don't know if the tiredness is from overworking thinking about or not.

Here are a few choice words for the health department,

Prior to being allowed to drive Uber, my car was inspected to make sure it qualified in quality and all the legal papers, like license, insurance were valid

I find it hard that either one of the 2 distribution points inspected by uber metr the standards of the person inspecting it foe FOOD distribution.

Uber found these locations to be acceptable for food distribution,

I am really tired

Prior to delivering with Ubereats, I was not allowed to inspect the workplace in advance before agreeing to join.
I have inspected the defendants distribution center and can not morally click to participate.
I need the work, but I just can't push the button.

No spam please....


UberEATS Chicago <[email protected]>
Mar 7 at 6:49 PM
To

 [email protected] 

*Message body*
















NEW APP, SAME PARTNERS

Hey EATS Partners!
You may have *heard the rumors*. UberEATS is launching a standalone app in the coming weeks.

We are expecting a *20+% increase in demand *when we launch. You've been a top partner with us all along - so we wanted to give you a heads up on what to expect.

INCREASED EARNING POTENTIAL

The new UberEATS app will not change Instant Delivery, the current service, at all. Availability, pick-ups, deliveries and payments will all be handled in the same way.

If anything, we expect a big increase in demand for Instant Delivery -- which means more deliveries for our current partners.

CAN I SIGN UP FOR BOTH?

We're glad you're interested! You are invited to attend an online information session and hear more about participating in Delivery. *Please sign up for a date below!*

Given the importance of Instant Delivery, we kindly ask that you continue driving for all your confirmed Instant Delivery slots in the coming weeks.

SIGN UP NOW

WILL THIS HURT DEMAND FOR INSTANT DELIVERY?

Absolutely not. In fact, this app has greatly increased requests for Instant Delivery in similar markets. We expect the same in the weeks before and after launch.

High driver earnings are expected in this time frame.

QUESTIONS?

We understand that this does not cover everything, so expect more news in the coming months.

In the interim, we're excited to continue offering the best of Chicago, delivered in an instant!

VIEW THIS WEEK'S MENU

- Team Uber Chicago

Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

According to Travis at the 3:22 mark of the youtube video, I could push a button, and a have a cheese pizza with breaksticks and pepsi and some coleslaw, delivered to me in five minutes. Wow!!!! I wonder if they have a policy if it's more then five minute they'll take $3 off like they used too with Domino's pizza(if it wasn't delivered in 30minutes)


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

He fails to mention is may have been stored in the trunk of a car, or on the floor of a damp,
dank, parking garage unheated for up to 2 hours before I get it.

45 minutes to make.

20 minute to distribution point,
20 minutes at distribution point
20 minutes for the last meal to arrives,
5 minutes to dispatch
2 hours later, last order of shift

Got this email a minute or 2 ago.
Better add this one.
I don't even know if Chicago has insurance to cover this

Uber:
Inspections Pictures of front back sides, interior

Webinar Training will have to search browsing history

Invitations Eary ones are deleted
200+ texts announcing 
snowdays, 
rainday, 
surge times, 
in season promotions, 
referals,
Required permits, insurance, signage
All on phone

75+ email

City of Chicago
Repairs of the distribution center, point, lot, viaduct, parking garage







YOU HAVE A DOCUMENT EXPIRING IN 30 DAYS
Friendly reminder: You you have a document expiring in the next month. Please update your account with the most up to date document as soon as it arrives in the mail. Thanks!







Certificate of Insurance
Expires April 11, 2016
Update


​Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> It's done. OSHA has my complaint. Uber Eats has my complaint.
> 
> The critical control point was broken at the top. The food bag for not plugged in from the time uber took possession at the restaurant to the time it reaches the Distribution Center Point.
> 
> ...


7 tables for $15,000.00 !!!!

You are clearly extorting and blackmailing Uber !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

secretadmirer said:


> According to Travis at the 3:22 mark of the youtube video, I could push a button, and a have a cheese pizza with breaksticks and pepsi and some coleslaw, delivered to me in five minutes. Wow!!!! I wonder if they have a policy if it's more then five minute they'll take $3 off like they used too with Domino's pizza(if it wasn't delivered in 30minutes)


It used to be 30 minutes or free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Natalie has taken 3579 trips and only gone 686 miles. Average 0.19 miles/trip?


Natalie is obviously a pain in the azz


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> 7 tables for $15,000.00 !!!!
> 
> You are clearly extorting and blackmailing Uber !


The context that it was written in is not going to say anything other than I tried to sell them 7 use tables for $15,000 when they could have got them for 2995 each.

What isn't said, is,

We sell things is sell that will make a billy goat puke instantly


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The context that it was written in is not going to say anything other than I tried to sell them 7 use tables for $15,000 when they could have got them for 2995 each.
> 
> What isn't said, is,
> 
> We sell things is sell that will make a billy goat puke instantly


I could buy 7 hand crafted heirloom quality solid wood dining room sets for that price !

Extortion !


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I could buy 7 hand crafted heirloom quality solid wood dining room sets for that price !
> 
> Extortion !


I'm looking at criminal something man ignorance is no excuse for Uber I have no idea about the city of Chicago man how can they allow the sale of

New Deluxe house salad with 10w40 vinaigrette.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I'm looking at criminal something man ignorance is no excuse for Uber I have no idea about the city of Chicago man how can they allow the sale of
> 
> New Deluxe house salad with 10w40 vinaigrette.


Reduces friction in your intestines.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just thought I'd let you know I was in the Oak Park Hospital emergency room. I started spitting up blood the bleeding has slowed a little bit.

You start throwing up blood, remember it is mostly saliva. Most of the time

. Just my luck. I can't believe the timing


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Bill, you don't own any firearms do you?


Of course I do. I grew up with them. They never became toys. I inherited them. They're still locked up in a closet and box. I haven't touched them since my mom died.

I was working at Northern Trust Bank processing checks 20 years ago or more processing checks from China. After a few months I started throwing up blood and I always thought it came from the check

UIC said it could have been a reverse nosebleed.

I am a reasonable person


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Natalie has taken 3579 trips and only gone 686 miles. Average 0.19 miles/trip?


 Shouldn't the driver's information the Privacy Information be locked up where the money is instead of outside the secure website


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I did Panic a little bit. That's what got me here. The blood in saliva was in the airway and I thought about drowning

One goodseries of coughing like this morning, and it should start bleeding again.

Kind of looks like an egg with the yolk of red instead of just a pool of red

How much blood can I have left? If you add the saliva one and a half shot glasses

It's all over the basement floor, on the sidewalk and alleyway humane you need it

I'm about to get seen

No tumors in the lungs. I have an IV my very first one other than the one in my name.


The CAT scan is done.

I am going to be totally horrified when I drive by the Chicago History Museum parking garage and silver cards going out since I know they're picking up food from a parking garage and selling it to people. As for the Ohio feeder ramp and its underpass

There's a guy here earlier screaming tranquilize me God please tranquilize me. Of course I saw the humor in it.

6 hours in the emergency room. Very little blood. I walked out after I'm discharged go to my car cough outcomes of hand full of blood.

Diabetes voice box disorder hemoptysis. All of which can be caused by food.

They wanted to check me in or transferring to another hospital to have a scope put down my throat. Not ready for that I have to get to the health department Monday


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

secretadmirer said:


> According to Travis at the 3:22 mark of the youtube video, I could push a button, and a have a cheese pizza with breaksticks and pepsi and some coleslaw, delivered to me in five minutes. Wow!!!! I wonder if they have a policy if it's more then five minute they'll take $3 off like they used too with Domino's pizza(if it wasn't delivered in 30minutes)


It was free--and Dominos got sued after drivers were pressured into speeding and one was killed. Class action. Cost 'em millions. Sets a precedent IMHO for a suit if you have a wreck while being pressured to accept a trip while driving one, uberpool or stacked.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hell I have to push three numbers for an ambulance. I'm going to get to the health department I guarantee it.

So they want to put a scope down my throat to see bleeding. I don't like going to hospitals I can't get up walk around and do whatever I feel like like a can at home.

After that the one I repair the small little piece of damaged flesh.

I know what a pint of blood looks like. I've donated blood several times. I also worked a blood drive in basic training. My blood was too popular and not needed. Those bags are just so warm

What I've known about the party. The lining of the esophagus is replaced like every 10 days.

The theory I hang on it as the new lining comes off and it gets coated with peanut butter and oil tobacco tar nicotine it could stick to the new lining beneath it and rip the new soft lining underneath it during a coughing fit.

I'm saying something less than a quarter of an inch and it just drops little drops of blood into my throat until it builds up and then I add water to it and saliva. And then I would clear my throat if the fluid.

I'm sorry to the webmaster once again. I know this is not what you want to read. But it's a new area for me to explore.

I just wanted to drive people around and make a little bit of money dude. But thanks for the invitation I appreciate it. And if I ever find out you have a building already and you stuck me in there for weeks


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

Imagine that, if that "uber ambulance". Push a botton and an uber medical emergency team arrives with-in minutes.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I survived the night, trying not to cough. Once I cough The Blood starts flowing in my opinion I haven't called yet today.

I can't think of one startup Food Service food preparation food Cellar food distributor who's emergency plan included a parking garage under an open overpass over a highway outside.

90 the pizza story everyone starts and there a garage at home. Protected from the elements in their closet timer or in their own kitchen.

not one of these businesses had the sense or forethought 2 start Distributing their food from Outdoors under the overpass

0 to 65 Seconds right when you leave instant access to the highway

Hose it down boys and girls let's call it a night


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Called the Cook County Department of Health. They gave me a number to the Chicago Board of Health. The number was not in service.

I don't know I am bothering with this. 400 bucks and it's in front of a judge


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you Turbo tax and the US Government. 
Saliva is clear. Should be a few days before I let out a solid cough
Should more technicalities, difficulties and "We can't help" attitudes
This will be filed in court. Thursday I will have a judge look at it as some courts have that service.
I will not post here until I get info from Cook County, or a Judge
I have no comment about anything here that does not make sense
I really thought I cleaned it up

This is my complaint filed with Cook County Health Department

William Roberson <[email protected]>
Today at 11:45 AM

To

William Roberson

Message body
From the Chicago Booard of Health webisite and informal training information online.

Critical Control Point:

Means in a point or procedure specific food system where a loss of control may result in unacceptable health risk

Critical Item

Mean a provision of this code that if in noncompliance,it more likely than other violations to contribute to food contamination illinois environmental degradation.

General rules:

Sally is the Supervisor at 1730 N. Stockton
Omar is the Supervisor at 854 N. Kingsbury
I spend upto 30 minutes at each location
Sally and Omar must sit there in the conditions reported 8-12 hours per day

------------------------------------------------------

I filed a complaint with OSHA ILLINOIS

And was directed to you for the following reasons.

1. OSHA doesn;t handle Food Contamination Complaints
2. OSHA does not work with Independent Contractors

According to OSHA
1. City of Chicago owns 1730 N. Stockton
2. City of Chicago Own 584 N. Kingsbury
3. City of Chicago is responsible for the repairs
Got this email a minute or 2 ago.
Better add this one.
I don't even know if Chicago has insurance to cover this

Uber's protocol for hiring independent contractors
1. Inspections Of Vehicle/Workplace
2. Have independent contractors watch a webinar and pass a simple test.

Inspections include
a. Pictures of front back side and interior of the vehicle used to distribute food
b. Webinar training
c. Checks for insurance and proper permitting
Here is a partial list of conditions at the workplace
the plaintiff awes in the fact that the Illinois Department of Health, City of Chicago, State of Illinois,
Uber itself allows food distribution to take place from under a viaduct that acts as a parking garage.
A simple picture will show this is a parking garage unsuitable for storage, handling and preparation and
manufacture of food meant for human consumption and sale and distribution.

584 N. Kingsbury Contisions
1. Feces scatter within the parking structure: Possible issues include e.coli contamination to the entire food inventory customer base, employees and contractors
2. Bags of food are constantly on the pavement of the parking structure and are in such unsanitary condition, they need to be cleaned or replaced
3. One entrance for people and vehicles alike. Every business, is required to have 2 exits to allow safe passage to patrons, employees, contractors,
4. There are no smoke detectors or CO2 detectors. This will cause a delay in detection CO2 leaks and some fires
5. There is no potable water for consumption, washing of hands and face, or for flushing of eyes should it ever be required.
6. There are no barricades, or safety zones for protect from the cars and heavy machinery entering and exiting the distribution center
7. No washrooms for relief.
8 All of the food for sale and distribution arrives at the distribution point unplugged

1730 N. Stockton, Chicago, IL.
1. While there or doors, the distribution center is open and lacking in security
2. It is a parking garage iwht oil, radiator fluid on the ground where the food is placed
3. Structural damage shows sign of wear on the ceiling with is an above ground parking deck
4. Chunks of cement, and concrete break off and freely fall into the distribution point
5. No smoke detectors, or CO2 alarm
6. No potable water
7 No washroom for relief
8. All of the food for sale and distribution arrives at the distribution point unplugged

My duties are to arrive 15 minutes early and keep the food plugged in during transport.
Transport food from the Chicago history Museum Parking Garage to the customer making a purchase.

I have been in the Food Delivery Service for over 20 years and have an Illinois food Handler Certificate
I have receivved tha attached emails and after inspecting the viaduct, I can not morally click and sign up to participate any longer
I only worked because I needed to. I gave a promise to work, and I did.

I have received over 200 texts in a short time that announce

snowdays,
rainday,
surge times,
in season promotions,
referals,
Required permits, insurance, signage
75+ Emails

March 7th I got this emaill
March 13th I received this email

After inspecting the viaduct and History Museum Distribution point, I can not morally click and sign up to participate any longer
I ask someone to clean it up and ask Uber for a paid leave of absence until the Distribution points are legal ans safe for the job being done
I will also require the proper tools to keep the food off the floor and chemical to clean the walls.

Email 1

UberEATS Chicago <[email protected]>
Mar 7 at 6:49 PM

To

[email protected]

Message body
UBER
NEW APP, SAME PARTNERS

Hey EATS Partners!

You may have heard the rumors. UberEATS is launching a standalone app in the coming weeks.

We are expecting a 20+% increase in demand when we launch. You've been a top partner with us all along - so we wanted to give you a heads up on what to expect.

INCREASED EARNING POTENTIAL
The new UberEATS app will not change Instant Delivery, the current service, at all. Availability, pick-ups, deliveries and payments will all be handled in the same way.

If anything, we expect a big increase in demand for Instant Delivery -- which means more deliveries for our current partners.

CAN I SIGN UP FOR BOTH?
We're glad you're interested! You are invited to attend an online information session and hear more about participating in Delivery. Please sign up for a date below!

Given the importance of Instant Delivery, we kindly ask that you continue driving for all your confirmed Instant Delivery slots in the coming weeks.

SIGN UP NOW
WILL THIS HURT DEMAND FOR INSTANT DELIVERY?
Absolutely not. In fact, this app has greatly increased requests for Instant Delivery in similar markets. We expect the same in the weeks before and after launch.

High driver earnings are expected in this time frame.

QUESTIONS?
We understand that this does not cover everything, so expect more news in the coming months.

In the interim, we're excited to continue offering the best of Chicago, delivered in an instant!

VIEW THIS WEEK'S MENU

- Team Uber Chicago
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Email 2

Uber <[email protected]>
Mar 12 at 11:41 PM

To

[email protected]

Message body
UBER
YOU HAVE A DOCUMENT EXPIRING IN 30 DAYS
Friendly reminder: You you have a document expiring in the next month. Please update your account with the most up to date document as soon as it arrives in the mail. Thanks!
Certificate of Insurance
Expires April 11, 2016
Update

Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

The number Illinois Dept. of Health gave me was to Chicago Board of health and was not in service

Uber on. Drive safe.


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

Couple things to William:

1) No one has any clue what you are taking about. 

2) If you need to pay bills, I would recommend getting a real job that actually pays minimum wage. McDonald's or Walmart come to mind. 

3) Best of luck on whatever your trying to solve. I'll be honest, I get about 2 paragraphs into each of your honest and I am so lost and confused it actually hurts my brain.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Well that's good no one has a clue. 
I already have a real job

City of Chicago is selling food from a parking garage where the sanitation condition is in violation with the Chicago Board of Health
Uber did not inspect the partner's distribution point workplace or vehicle as they did mind.

That is as simple as it gets


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you William. That post added a lot of clarity to what you're saying. Best of luck in your endeavors in the lawsuit. I too hope they fix the issues you're pointing out.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

And this concludes the story of "Williams" ubering adventures", now a word from our sponsor, or not or whatever


----------



## Young_Detroiter (Feb 3, 2016)

secretadmirer said:


> And this concludes the story of "Williams" ubering adventures", now a word from our sponsor, or not or whatever


Uh oh.... Did I miss the headline story on the evening news about William?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for your concerns. Really. I haven't gone to the news.

1. My health issues. Last Sunday my phone died. I got a new phone new phone number. Which truly sucks. Who wouldn't want the phone number 312-543-2331. Later that night comma I was sitting around in my room playing SimCity build it on my new tablet. I got really dizzy and really think I was sweating I was hot. I fought the urge to pass out. That's when I found out I have a fear of death or dying. I struggled and struggled through and as far as I know I did not blank out. When whatever settled down. I got extremely cold and shivery. Diabetes is a disability. For anyone out there. Talk to a disability lawyer. You can get paid. You can get medical bills paid for.

2. On my complaint. I received confirmation from Cook County Health Department that they received my complaint and passed it on to the city of Chicago.

I will be proceeding in court against Uber. Uber had a duty to inspect the city of Chicago's distribution point. The same Duty they had to inspect Williams distribution Point his car. By failing to do an inspection of the city of Chicago distribution point Hoover signed off on the safety and cleanliness of the distribution points. This includes all permits licenses. Registrations. And of course the condition of the workplace.

3. The invitation to work turned into a lottery. It wasn't if but when they confirm schedule it would be sent to me. Well choosing 3 days here 5 days there, and not getting any days at all comma into a invitation to play.

Sorry for the confusion again to anyone who wants to b**** about it be my guest.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I finally had new thoughts on this subject. Stuck on the same thing for weeks.

I will try to explain this easy. stand back this is the first time trying to express this.

Uber, or the city of Chicago, or the owner of the History Museum or the partner who was given permission to use the History Museum to deliver food did not provide supervision.

When I deliver people my vehicle is always being supervised. All the activities inside the vehicle or being supervised by the owner of the vehicle me.

A lack of supervision may lead to safety issues at the workplace.

As a partner who has a distribution point, it is my duty to provide supervision either hired contracted workers to supervise or I will personally supervise my distribution point

Few businesses are allowed to have one exit. The exit must lead to a safe area.

One. Kingsbury. The one exit leads directly into traffic on Kingsbury. The sidewalk and the edge of the structure is about 8 feet from the traffic.

2. The History Museum. Have 3 exits. The 2 smaller exits are there safe for exit. Within 20 feet a person can be off of the parking structure and On Solid Ground away from Cars traffic and the workplace

Good luck. Take care.

I will update this again if I get any more response from the health department. I really don't think they can force uber to sit down and talk to me about the conditions of their Distribution Center.

Maybe if this is something simple and easy and usual like the Pizza Chef keeps throwing dough balls at me and hitting me in the head.

I will give the health department a month. They should be able to collect enough information to make a final determination on the safety of the distribution points. In past the determination on to me.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you writing an auto biography William?


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

William1964 said:


> No spam please....


For heaven's sake, man. Unless you really don't mind people (and bots) using your email address, edit that post and remove it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

William1964 said:


> Easy read on the big screen. Just needs a little polish
> 
> In the Circuit Court 1st District Cook County, IL.
> 
> ...


 I didn't quite understand some of it. Can you repeat all over again. Thanks.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

4 weeks ago I filed a complaint with OSHA. City of Chicago and Uber are Distributing food from the Chicago History Museum parking garage and from beneath the Ohio feeder ramp in Chicago at a parking area. OSHA couldn't handle the complaint because of the food contamination and the independent contractor status.

Two weeks later I went to Cook County Health Department. Only to find out today Cook County does not handle food contamination complaints in the city of Chicago or the Village of Oak Park or the village of Maywood. They each have their own health department.

Monday morning I will be filing a complaint against Uber in the Cook County Courts. Hopefully the Cook County Court handles complaints.

The working conditions with Uber and there Uber Eats food distribution are unsafe and unsanitary as the critical control point is insufficient to guard against contamination and lacks the proper tools and critical item debt help guard against contamination.

Uber breached its contract by failing to provide a safe and sanitary workplace for its contracted workers.

Under state and federal laws contracted workers have a right to a safe workplace with two exits or if it is outside and outside exit that leads to a safe area. As in a construction site.

Interference caused by their recruitment system andprogram where invitations are sent out to submit a schedule and receive days to work. The recruitment system also includes invitations to apply for a job. And an invitation to sign up.

I will be asking the judge to half Uber sit down with me to discuss the Hazardous working conditions, and will ask uber to pay lump sum for breach of contract as a form of punishment to prevent them from the undesirable conduct in the future.

I will not settle this for $100. I am willing to look foolish and stupid in front of a judge blankly staring at his face in disbelief

Asbestos is still being used in Automotive Products such as brake lining brake pads clutch Linings and other products. We're talking about a parking garage or two what cars are constantly using their brakes shedding dust from the components.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Done here, there will be some redaction and editing, but this is my complaint. I will post the defendants response when received.

In the Circuit Court 1st District

William G. Roberson IV
plaintiff

v.

Uber Technologies
defendant

Plaintiff is a resident of Cook County 
Plaintiff has working in the food industry for over 20 year
Plaintiff has in possession Professional Certification in food safety and a food handling
card and certificate granted and required by Illinois law by the State of Illinois
To work within the food industry as a delivery person.
Conformation: 1505310137 
Verification Code2015-IVWYYG 
Expiration Date 5/31/2018

Plaintiff does business as partner with Uber Technologies
In Cook County and Chicago where the following 
circumstances are occurring

Defendant is a transportation business doing business as a food delivery service
Defendant has offices in Cook County 
Defendant operates at least 2 distribution points within the City of Chicago

*Background:*

Uber does business as an instant retail food service in the City of Chicago
Uber does not cook or handle unprepared food on site at any of it's locations.
Uber purchases top lunch meals from the top restaurants in the City of Chicago
The food is picked up by a driver at the restaurant and then transported to the distribution locations below.
At the distribution point, the delivery drivers arrive and wait until the food has arrived
Once the food has arrived, it is distributed to each driver who then relies on the Ubereats application for each sale and delivery
I have been in the food service industry fo over 20 years

In November 2015 I accepted invitation to apply with Ubereats.

I was instructed to watch the promotional material and attended a webinar
I was sent a an invitation to submit a schedule for work
After submitting the schedule, Sometimes Uber would set a schedule and reply to me.
I am a Top Driver and issue a certificate from the defendant
I was also issued a Humanitarian Award from Oak Park River Forest High School for caring about fellow classmates.

I filed a complaint with OSHA ILLINOIS near March 9th 2016
I was directed to the Illinois Health Department for the following reasons.

1. OSHA doesn;t handle Food Contamination Complaints
2. OSHA does not work with Independent Contractors
3. City of Chicago owns 1730 N. Stockton
4. City of Chicago own 584 N. Kingsbury
5. City of Chicago is responsible for the repairs

I contacted the the Illinois Department of Health March 21st 2016 which only deals with Nursing Homes
I then contacted the Cook County Department of Health which told me they do not handle food complaints in Chicago.

I read instructional information and informal training material from the Chicago Board of Health

*Critical Control Point:*
Means in a point or procedure specific food system where a loss of control may result in unacceptable health risk

*Critical Item*
Mean a provision of this code that if in noncompliance,it more likely than other violations to contribute to food 
contamination illinois environmental degradation.

Attachments:

Exhibit A: Email Announing Increased demand on the distribution points and contracted worked
Exhibit B: Email warning plaintiff that the insurance was expiring
Exhibit C: 
An affidavit stating that the plaintiff signed a paper contract with the defendant and was not given a copy for his records

*This is my complaint:*

*Uber's protocol for hiring independent contractors*
1. Inspections Of Vehicle/Workplace/Critical Control Points
2. Have independent contractors watch a webinar and pass a simple test.
*Inspections include*
a. Pictures of front back side and interior of the vehicle used to distribute food
b. Webinar training that explains that the bags of food must be plugged into the car socket during transport and distribution.
c. Checks for insurance and proper licensing to ensure the driver understands traffic and driving laws.

*584 N. Kingsbury Conditions*
1. Feces scatter within the parking structure present a e.coli contamination risk to the food inventory, customer base, employees and contractors
2. Spent motor oil, radiator fluid and automotive brake dust are visible and expose people and food to known cancer causing agents like asbestos.
3. Bags of food are constantly on the pavement of the parking structure and are in such unsanitary condition, they need to be cleaned or replaced
4. One outside entrance/exit for people and vehicles alike which leads directly into traffic on Kingsbury street.
5. There are no smoke detectors or CO2 detectors. This will cause a delay in detection CO2 leaks and some fires
6. There is no potable water for consumption, washing of hands and face, or for flushing of eyes should it ever be required.
7. There are no barricades, or safety zones for protect from the cars and heavy machinery entering and exiting the distribution center
8. No washrooms for relief.
9 All of the food for sale and distribution arrives at the distribution point unplugged and handled in unsafe and unsanitary conditions.
10. Chunks of cement, and concrete break off and freely fall into the distribution point

*1730 N. Stockton, Chicago, IL.*
1. The distribution center is open and lacking in security
2. It is a parking garage with oil, radiator fluid, automotive brake dust on the ground and airborne where the food is placed
3. Structural damage shows sign of wear on the ceiling which is an above ground parking deck
4. Chunks of cement, and concrete break off and freely fall into the distribution point
5. No smoke detectors, or CO2 alarm
6. No potable water
7 No washroom for relief
8. All of the food for sale and distribution arrives at the distribution point unplugged

*Count 1: Breech of Contract:*

Illinois Law requires that the workplace be made safe for employees, contracted worker, and patrons.

By failing to provide a safe workplace for retail food distribution, the defendant violates the laws and breeches the contract.

Such failings include
1. Unsanitary conditions for food handling and distribution
2. Unsafe conditions for employees and contracted workers.
3. Lack of a retail food service license
4. Lack of understanding in regards to retail food handling
5. Lack of proper tools required to maintain a safe and healthy workplace
6. Lack of tools required and helpful in food safety

Chicago Board of Health has a complete list of requirements and laws to aid retail food services

A few of the requirements are
1. Critical Control Points
2. Critical Control Items

Both of the two items above help in reducing the transmission of food borne contamination and illnesses

Uber's own protcal calls for a pre-contract and pre-employment inspections of the work place
By failing to conduct inspection of the Chicago History Museum parking garage and 584 Kingsbury
the defendant has placed the plaintiff into an unsafe workplace with exposure to harmful and cancer causing agents listed above
By inspecting and accepting the conditions of 584 Kingbury and the Chicago History Museum parking garage
the defendant has placed the plaintiff into an unsafe workplace with exposure to harmful and cancer causing agents listed above

This breech of contract and the lack of an equal standard of care is a violation of the plaintiff's right to a safe and healthy workplace
a Workplace where laws are being bent, twisted and broken to favor the defendants income earning potential of retail food services

*Count 2 Interference:*

The plaintiff signed a contract and accepted invitations to submit a schedule for work the following week
The defendant failed to provide any schedule on several occasions which directly interfered with the plaintiff day to day 
Because the plaintiff made a promise to work on the days provided, plaintiff is and was unable to accept work from other sources
Other sources are coworkers and IC workers at the plaintiff's normal retail food service jobs.
These friends and workers often need cover for a few hours, and sometimes full days.

Other monetary losses include the strict rule that the plaintiff may not work for a competitor, nor can he start his own instant food delivery 
and distribution services as is clearly written in the contract between the plaintiff and defendant.

Plaintiff has received over 200 texts in a short time that announce

snowdays, 
rainday, 
surge times, 
in season promotions, 
referrals,
Required permits, insurance, signage and license
75+ Emails

March 7th I got an email titled "Uber's Biggest Announcement Yet" attached as exhibit A
After inspecting the defendants 2 distribution points I can not morally click and sign up to participate any longer.

March 13th I received an email reminding me that my insurance was to expire in 30 days

March 22nd I recieved this email attachment B
I responded to the defendant withing hours and paid the fine
Correcting the incident which took place in a car not associated with my Uber Contract

*In conclussion, *
the plaintiff has come to this court to find relief from the defendant for the breech of contract and 
interference caused to the plaintiff by the defendant. and punishment of the defendant to hopefully 
correct a serious situation regarding potentially contaminated food being distributed by the defendant

Wherefore, 
the plaintiff asks the Judge to have the defendant sit down and discuss the workplace conditions they supply the plaintiff
The plaintiff also asks the defendant for a lump sum payment for the violations in this complaint and interference or a paid leave of absence 
until a properly safe, healthy workplace is supplied by the defendant or the partner that owns and operates and maintains
the retail food distribution points mentioned in the complaint


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I filed my complaint at the Daley Center today it was so smooth I couldn't believe it. It was even more enjoyable being dizzy light headed.

The case number is 201-611-09142

Return date is May 3rd

Room number 1108

I am suing for $25,000. I am also asking the judge to punish Uber to help prevent further and future violations.

I cannot provide an exact copy of the complaint. I had to edit on the fly at the library without saving.

If you guys can find a serious violation or even a frivolous one I encourage you to strike uber in the courthouse.

Have a great day

I promise you that one day this thread will not be seen on the top 10 pages it is an embarrassment


----------



## RichR (Feb 12, 2016)

Have you gone to the news media with any of this?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Only through text messages and emails on a personal level not on public level.

I know some people do my sister did for the toxic tort in our neighborhood. As homeowners my parents were in plaintiff. It eventually turned into a wrongful death case as well.

The argument was because the village didn't remediate the land that was once where a a power plant coal-fired power plant was an operation back in the 19 twenties.

18 years of playing in the park and the Benzene in the buried tanks and coal tar souped up into the soil where it was accidentally ingested maybe sometimes intentionally eaten as kids eat dirt is accelerated her breast cancer.

The yard was dug up 3 feet deep the house was refinished totally nude for side just looks awesome from the outside unfortunately the new soil we got had a bad batch of thistle weed in it so we need Landscaping.

The park across the street where the tanks were buried or duck down 40 feet deep they had to build an entirely new train line to haul the dirt out. They were air monitors all over the place punched out. My parents didn't want to sell out their house.

Sounds like a safety net and a million-dollar lawsuit to the victims, but it was the most expensive clean up at the time Federal cleanup.

You can find that information by searching for Barry Park clean-up or Berry Park remediation that's Barrie.

I'll say it again my life has been comparable to an episode of The Twilight Zone.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Any day I can remember my dead sister my dead dad and my dad mom my dead grandma is a good day.

Thanks


----------

